# Scolopendra alternans



## Steven (Aug 19, 2005)

@ Johan   

doesn't look that big on this picture,... but i can assure you,... 
she's HUGE   (her daughter wasn't willing to coöperate    )


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 19, 2005)

Steven said:
			
		

> @ Johan
> 
> doesn't look that big on this picture,... but i can assure you,...
> she's HUGE   (her daughter wasn't willing to coöperate    )


nice pic

classic female shape 

are the males much leggier, in comparison?


----------



## Steven (Aug 19, 2005)

you tell me ! 

i only have females


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 19, 2005)

Steven said:
			
		

> you tell me !
> 
> i only have females


that is one of those "good" bad things


----------



## El Johano (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow   :clap: 
She is even more beautiful now, absolutely gorgeous  :} 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Scolopendra (Aug 20, 2005)

*s.alternans*

this looks precisely like my "Haitian Giant"sp. i remember hearing about s.alternans being the "Haitian Giant" and this all but proves that in my mind.

heres a horrible pic to boot, he/she's about 5"


----------



## Scolopendra (Aug 20, 2005)

ok pics didnt show, maybe theyll show this time....


----------

